# help creating a comic



## lockaboss (Aug 15, 2016)

can anyone think of a comic idea with this guy as a main character


----------



## Valkitten (Sep 15, 2016)

Would be interesting to know how this little guy came to be a frankenstein like creature.


----------



## Gaitsu (Sep 18, 2016)

I cant think of anything for him as a main character, but maybe as a mascot for a undead fighting group.


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

he's a serial killer by night and a fisherman's accountant by day


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Oct 4, 2016)

A possessed kitty doll that belongs to an innocent girl who is the daughter of a manager at a fishery. The possessed doll is obsessed with fish, but will kill anyone that may appose the benefits of the girl... But the girl doesn't know it's possessed..


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Oct 4, 2016)

I got nothin


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 4, 2016)

i really like inpus idea


----------



## Heebjeeb (Oct 4, 2016)

alternatively: he's a wedding planner


----------



## lockaboss (Oct 4, 2016)

LOL


----------



## kitsunehugger (Oct 15, 2016)

His people are starving and its his mission to find food for them using the remains of his fallen prey as weapons (lol)


----------

